# I want to leave/want to stay



## triste (Mar 12, 2008)

I am very confused about what to do. My husband and I are both miserable and got into a very heated discussion about it a couple of days ago, I told him I would go and stay with my mother and he was ok with that. I called her and began to break down in tears telling her the series of events and what was said to each other. My husband overheard me and really freaked out on me. Anyway, the main point of everything is that I am so ready to go but he told me that he would fight me for custody of our child and threatened to take our child away from me. He is doing this just to hurt me. He isn't thinking of our child and that is not fair. An 18 month old needs to be with their mother and that holds me back from leaving because I don't want to go through all of that. I do love him but I can't keep living like this and things get worse. I just don't know what to do. I am scared of what the future would hold if we do split up, he will meet someone someday that will be around my child, and I won't know what they are teaching....and I don't know. My heart feels like it is being pulled in every direction....


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Call a lawyer most states have free help too. CHances are you would get primary of your child as most courts are unfair to men in child custody.

draconis


----------



## Green-Moo (Feb 5, 2008)

I agree with Draconis. Get some legal advice immediately. It is an unfair fact of life that mothers normally get custody unless there's good reason for them not to, but you need to have your facts straight before you make any decisions.


----------

